# Wire labeling



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

In what context? Can you give us some more detail?


----------



## Dierte (May 12, 2009)

I believe that the only code is based on colors.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

jtashaffer said:


> Is there a code for labeling wires?


If your referring to control wiring, then yes there is a standard. 
You number your wires & termination points based on your wire line diagram. It all "flows" thru the equipment. 
But that is past the point of NEC wiring requirements.


----------



## jusme123 (Dec 27, 2010)

jtashaffer said:


> Is there a code for labeling wires?


310.12* Conductor Identification* '08 code


----------



## wirenut71 (Dec 5, 2010)

Give some more info.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

The NFPA 79 has some information on labeling conductors.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

> 310.12 Conductor Identification.
> (A) Grounded Conductors. Insulated or covered grounded
> conductors shall be identified in accordance with 200.6.
> (B) Equipment Grounding Conductors. Equipment
> ...


Can't just put in the code article, have to actually say something besides.


----------



## Andrew44 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Label Printers?*

Anyone using a label printer to mark their cables? If so, which features are essential, and which features would you like to see that don't already exist?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

jtashaffer said:


> Is there a code for labeling wires?


Not code, but your best bet is to "reverse address" all your wiring if your in any kind of plant/generation station, etc.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I like to tag where it's at and where it's going.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

Andrew44 said:


> Anyone using a label printer to mark their cables? If so, which features are essential, and which features would you like to see that don't already exist?


im using a pretty basic brady thermal printer (about 150$), you can choose between many types of self-adhesive tags (i prefer nylon tags). i dont like heatshrink type tags since you have to disconnect wire for identification.


----------

